# Stash for my car



## ChronicSmoker (Feb 17, 2003)

I need somewhere to stash my bud and pipes. My car has a pleace under the stereo and air conditioner were i can put thing, i was thinking of putting a fake equalizer face so nobody will know there nothings behind the face. What do you think?
Does anyone have any good ideas for a stash place? I am not looking for just any place to hide it, i need a good secret place.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Not that I would know anything about doing this... 0

The ashtray for the rear seats pops out. You can stick things up inside the console from there, and drop the ashtray back down into place. 

If it's a SMALL pipe it might fit in there... but that's always a good place to put the rest of the "goods".


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah....where the shifter is....theres a little trey. rig it so you can pull that up...or ....cut a hole in your shift knob boot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i had my car serached by FOUR cops and they didnt find my "special stash" in the fuse box (under the steering column to the left)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Check out this thread, Satsh spots 
2 pages of good spots...lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *i had my car serached by FOUR cops and they didnt find my "special stash" in the fuse box (under the steering column to the left)  *


Your lucky they didnt bring the DOG out......lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

how quickly do you need to get to it and such?
and how lare of a stach are you talking? you have the little corner guards by your feet on the driver and passenger sides, the pull out ashtray, of course behind the radio/din tray, you can always find a place somewhere, just look for the plastic pieces and stuff


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Check out this thread, Satsh spots
> 2 pages of good spots...lol *


Wait a minute.... these 2 threads were posted by the same guy....


I heard that long term use of the stuff may impair your memory.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Unreal... I'm sure we will see this guy on "America's Dumbest Criminals" show soon... lol


*I need somewhere to stash my bud and pipes. My car has a pleace under the stereo and air conditioner were i can put thing, i was thinking of putting a fake equalizer face so nobody will know there nothings behind the face. What do you think?
Does anyone have any good ideas for a stash place? I am not looking for just any place to hide it, i need a good secret place. *


----------

